# freezing lemon bars



## JoAnn L.

My sister-in-law just called and wanted to know if she could freeze her home made lemon bars. Do you think that when they thaw they will get soggy? She wants to put powered sugar on them before serving.


----------



## Gretchen

Yes, freeze them. PUt sugar on just before serving.


----------



## TATTRAT

My thought exactly. I freeze them regularly as they are part of my afternoon teas. They will hold up fine.


----------



## shpj4

Tell your sister-in-law to definitely freeze the Lemon Bars and then when she serves them put the sugar on them at that time.


----------

